# mode d'emploi logiciel transmission



## musicalement (5 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous!
On m'a conseillé le logiciel Transmission et je viens de le télécharger sur mon macbook.
Par contre, je suis bien embêtée parce que je ne vois absolument pas comment ça marche ...
J'ai cru comprendre qu'il faut créer des 'torrents' ... 
Pourriez-vous éclairer ma lanterne ou me renvoyer sur un mode d'emploi déjà existant ? 
Merci !!


----------



## schwebb (6 Décembre 2009)

Hello, bienvenue 

L'aide de Transmission est bien faite: dès les premières lignes (Getting started/How do I use it?), tu auras ta réponse. Il y a même un lien vers un article Wikipédia, lequel contient toutes les explications.


----------

